# Does BFing protect against hand, foot, mouth disease?



## mimismith (Nov 2, 2005)

Will my EBF, never been sick, seven month old be protected from hand, foot, mouth disease?
Usually I am pretty laid-back about being around other kids with colds, etc, because I trust that her bf immunities and not vaccinating her give her a lot of fighting power against illness.
But hand, foot, mouth I'm not sure about. Anyone have any opinion or info on breastfeeding immunity against this?


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

I have seen several breastfed babies and children get hand, foot and mouth. I do think it is a much shorter duration when the baby is nursing.
Wendi


----------



## Tonia80 (Jun 10, 2006)

My 15 month old just got this disease last week. I would not have known if I did not see teh blisters on his feet. He did not get teh fever or sore throat, no blisters in his mouth and only one teeny one on his hand. He had about a dozen altogether on his feet that did not seem to bother him and within a week were cleared up. He is not EBF'ed but he nurses frequently and I think this is why it was such a mild case.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

My doctor and I were just discussing this yesterday! Yes, they can get it, but like the pp's mentioned, it is usually very mild.


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

My son got it, but it was very mild and was gone within three days. He was three years old but still nursing dozens of times a day, so maybe that helped, I don't know.


----------



## tapmilkmom (May 25, 2005)

I had hand,foot and mouth disease when my dd was still nursing. She never got it! (And I was absolutely MISERABLE with it so I think I would have known if she had it!)


----------

